# Weird Error message when visiting the forum ....



## Waywyn (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi all,

just wanna know if anyone could confirm this, but when i visit the forum i sometimes, or in the last time very often, i get a weird error message and i really don't have a clue what's that about.

here it is:

_Website Error:
message_die() was called multiple times. This isn't supposed to happen.

Please contact a site administrator to report this error.If this is happening after an update process, possible cause are incompatible files on the server, or the install/ directory has not been deleted.

Please check you have deleted the install/ directory, the files on the server have been updated with the latest version, and files from previous versions do not exist._


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 25, 2006)

The only unexpected error message I've gotten on the new VI forum is when trying to use the IRC feature. Sorry, haven't yet encountered the error you mention at all, so the forum code seems to be working here...


----------



## zonobono (Feb 25, 2006)

i got this errer message when i tried to log in while they were updating the forum.
but.....sorry, no idea.


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 25, 2006)

Waywyn, because zonobono mentioned he saw the message during the transition, do you think perhaps you too tried to log in during the transition and still have some "cookies" saved on your computer from that? You might try deleting all cookie files, then retry the forum... (Just a wild idea, but it could explain why not everyone is seeing this error, though I'm still not sure why it's been intermittent and increasing for you.)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah - that's an old error message during the transition from the old server to the new one. You'll need to refresh cookies - what the error meant is when the old server was not able to keep up with the query count the database would stall - it was during the installation phase.

We're fine now - btw, we've hired the programmer to remove some of the extra baggage on the left of each post - sometime this weekend so stay tuned. :smile:


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 25, 2006)

ah thx frederick,

i assumed that it is something on my computer


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 25, 2006)

IÂ´m having problems for loging in :neutral: !!!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 25, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Sun Feb 26 said:


> We're fine now - btw, we've hired the programmer to remove some of the extra baggage on the left of each post - sometime this weekend so stay tuned. :smile:



That's great Fred thanks man, i was thinking its a bit too much as well.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 25, 2006)

leogardini @ Sun Feb 26 said:


> IÂ´m having problems for loging in :neutral: !!!



Leo are you on IE or Firefox? I think Firefox is way better and you should move there as well sometime.

I've added the page to my favorites after i log in and i'm logged in since then. When i had cleared cookies in IE the registrations all got stuffed up... plus, with IE i was getting BSOD with XP out of nowhere!

[schild=random fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]fix ur software Bill[/schild]

Firefox - good stuff.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 25, 2006)

[schild=11 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]IE suxx !!![/schild]

i use firefox for a long time now and i am really happy. tabbed browsing, all those little other features. i don't understand why ie still looks and handles things like 50 years ago  .... of course *cough*, IE is for the serious and grown ups *pitching my voice down*


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 25, 2006)

leogardini @ Sun Feb 26 said:


> Theo , thanks...IÂ´m not sure witch one IÂ´m using , IÂ´l be checking!!!



You can grab Firefox from here if you like:

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/


CTRL+Click opens links in a new tab 

Everything else is the same as IE more or less.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 25, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Sat Feb 25 said:


> We're fine now - btw, we've hired the programmer to remove some of the extra baggage on the left of each post - sometime this weekend so stay tuned. :smile:



Don't you take away my little Canadian [email protected]


----------



## D.J. (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree, the flags are a must.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 28, 2006)

TheoKrueger @ Sat Feb 25 said:


> leogardini @ Sun Feb 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Theo , thanks...IÂ´m not sure witch one IÂ´m using , IÂ´l be checking!!!
> ...


Theo , thanks...IÂ´ve installed it but the problem remains...it must be related to the location!!!


----------

